# 3 leaf plant?



## Iron Lotus (Aug 2, 2008)

.Yeah the plant that wont die, I put it in a regular pot of miraclegro
 moisture rich soil, and put it outside. Got rained on a couple times,,, Doing
better than the ones i have inside! Grows up,  side, then up again when
I buried it in dirt but it kept coming back!.

Has 3-4 nodes... All 3 leaf.

What does that mean?


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 2, 2008)

It means, keep F2, revert it back to vegetation and take clones. You have good genes, do not waste these genes it the meaning behind your story.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 2, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> It means, keep F2, revert it back to vegetation and take clones. You have good genes, do not waste these genes it the meaning behind your story.


 
So take it from outside and put it in a different pot inside...
Replace one of my other weaker ones I guess....

But should I keep the same dirt?
I dont want to kill it lol.


----------



## King Bud (Aug 2, 2008)

Or clone it.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 3, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Or clone it.


 
Its like 4 inches tall.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 3, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> So take it from outside and put it in a different pot inside...
> Replace one of my other weaker ones I guess....
> 
> But should I keep the same dirt?
> I dont want to kill it lol.



Keep the same dirt, give something with lower N and higher P so plant will have branches which are suitable for cloning. Clone it, and keep it alive as you thinker it, you may need several generations to obtain a suitable mother with same vigour and added potency.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 3, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Keep the same dirt, give something with lower N and higher P so plant will have branches which are suitable for cloning. Clone it, and keep it alive as you thinker it, you may need several generations to obtain a suitable mother with same vigour and added potency.


 
Okay I will bring it inside. I will leave it in the moisture rich MG soil.
It only was watered when it rained a couple times. Been a couple
weeks or so. Ill just bring it in and put it under a light.

Is this some type of good plant or something?


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2008)

> Is this some type of good plant or something?


  Search the forum for "whorled phyllotaxi".  I recall a few threads with Q&A about them. I think there are referances to articles by DJ Short and R. Clarke in them. Unfortunately, they are predominately(nearlly always) males. And id my memory serves me right, it has never been established or determined, that whorled phyll's produce any better or any larger yeild than 'normal' plants.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres pics of the plant......... Cant beleive it survived and is still growing.
Looking better than my other ones. (compare with the link in my sig).
Has a couple ones coming up, One is there, then right beside that one
a tiny one is coming through, SO I will need to move those. The plant
is still outside If I bring it in I may need to eliminate one of the inside
plants, Or use the GE grow bulb I have in the silver dish reflector for it.
Not sure what to do.

... Sucks the ones I want to grow good are getting nute
burn when I water them thanks to teh MG organic soil... and this one
is growing and looking healthy in some regular MG moisture rich soil,
and was rained on a time or two.... I forgot about it. Just goes to show doesnt it.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> And id my memory serves me right, it has never been established or determined, that whorled phyll's produce any better or any larger yeild than 'normal' plants.


 
  well that's a letdown..
some of the info i read (after you told me what it was) was that most turn out to be male, but if female they seem to produce quite good.. so i was stoked as it looks like mine is female.
bummer


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> well that's a letdown..
> some of the info i read (after you told me what it was) was that most turn out to be male, but if female they seem to produce quite good.. so i was stoked as it looks like mine is female.
> bummer


worse news yet... it ain't a "whorled Phyllo'" either. That just looks like 3 fingered leaves, rather than 3 sets of leaves at each node.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> worse news yet... it ain't a "whorled Phyllo'" either. That just looks like 3 fingered leaves, rather than 3 sets of leaves at each node.


those aren't my pics m8. 
i was referring to a question you answered for me a few weeks back.


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2008)

.. DOH!! .. :doh:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

3 point leaved plants are called Duckfoot from what I can remember. That isn't the strain, just the name used for this paryicular trait


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2008)

WallyDucks.. "Ducksfoot"..









from hxxp://www.420magazine.com/forums/seeds-clones-strains-breeding/67470-perfect-stealth-plant-wally-duck-s-ducksfoot.html


----------



## andy52 (Aug 5, 2008)

one weird lookin plant


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

dont clone it if its just 4 inch tall... but you can clone it when they get bigger.. if that plant still act laziness then clone it and it will boost the grows than plant itself can give a "little boost"


----------

